# Dog ear infection, cleaning it?



## acjb007 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi my dog has an ear infection which is being treated by my vet. He's told me to clean it out twice a day with cotton wool and water. The smell coming from the ears is enough to make you sick! I was wondering do you think salt water is better than normal water to help kill any bacteria that's making the smell? Or maybe a couple of drops of tea tree oil in the water? Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

If your dog is on treatment, then id stick to the vets advice. Its unlikely that salt water or tea tree oil would be of any benefit, and you could cause problems with using tea tree in the ear canal.

Stick to cooled boiled water and cotton wool.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Nonnie said:


> If your dog is on treatment, then id stick to the vets advice. Its unlikely that salt water or tea tree oil would be of any benefit, and you could cause problems with using tea tree in the ear canal.
> 
> Stick to cooled boiled water and cotton wool.


Agree with Nonnie on this one, surprised they havent given you any special cleaner for him/her.


----------



## hairydog (Feb 15, 2009)

I would get some Thornit, clears all ear infections, and that 'cheesy' smell you are on about soon goes after a few uses of it. Google it, and you will find it, about £8.00 a bottle, and will last you years, use it all the time, or when i need too, never been to vet with ear problems since.As soon as i smell that 'cheesy' smell, a small pinch in each ear, and after about 2 days, it is gone, and ear is much better.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

You could try some Sancerum ear cleaner, its great for keeping the ears clean, it does say on the bottle that it doesnt effect other drops but I would double check with the vets 1st


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I remember that smell well, how gross........ just use the water and cotton wool, it is nasty but it will go away as the treatment is working on the infections. I put some perfum on a peice of gauze and stuck it under my nose with tape. The relief of the pong was brilliant. Have a go.


----------

